# Bimmerfest.com to ride on board with Ken Dobson at Road Atlanta



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

*Pictures*

Thanks to SteveT for the pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks to SteveT for the pictures! :thumbup:


----------

